# flattening stanley #7



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I`ve seen several turtorials on flattening planes but my 22" long #7 is being difficult. I have my eye on a 18" long granite surface plate and im wondering if that will be long enough to flatten my plane.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

GISer3546 said:


> I`ve seen several turtorials on flattening planes but my 22" long #7 is being difficult. I have my eye on a 18" long granite surface plate and im wondering if that will be long enough to flatten my plane.


A large piece of heavy plate glass would also work for a surface table.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Currently i have no heavy glass and the granite plate is on sale for $60... $25 cheaper thab normal.


----------



## Stever170 (Dec 27, 2013)

Im not sure where you are located but I would check Craig's list I'm in the Chicago area and there are several counter top fabrication places giving away free remnants. Here is a link . Might be worth looking into . You can get some large pieces. 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/zip/4777636380.html

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I searched for the same thing and couldn`t find anything locally. Would the 18" work considering the plane is longer?


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

GISer3546 said:


> Currently i have no heavy glass and the granite plate is on sale for $60... $25 cheaper thab normal.


Call up local countertop stores and ask if you can dig through the dumpster. You'll get as much granite as you can handle. Some of the pieces will be quote large, if they didn't break.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I may have access to some 3/4" thick marble... would that be flat enough?


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've seen marble that wasn't flat. You should cgech it with a straight edge.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I actually dont have a machined straight edge. I have a 12" pinacle combination square ive use so far. Ive been looking at a 24" straight edge but its about the same price at the granite block.


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a piece of granite and a piece of plate glass I use for a surface. The piece of plate glass is a lot easier to handle. A professional glass works that builds commercial windows and doors cut mine for just a few dollars. It probably weighs about two pounds. A sink cutout weighs about 50.


----------

